
A one-take journey through Russia’s iconic Hermitage museum - duck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49YeFsx1rIw
======
alamortsubite
See also, the original one-take, now almost 20 years old (and with a plot):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Ark](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Ark)

